# Sanremo 2016. Il cast. C'è anche Gabriel Garko con Conti.



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

E' stato ufficializzato il cast del Festival di Sanremo 2016 che andrà in scena dal 9 al 13 febbraio 2016. Il conduttore, Carlo Conti, sarà affiancato dall'attore Gabriel Garko, che sarà co-conduttore. Le vallette femminili saranno Virginia Raffale e Madalina Ghenea.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Che cast penoso...manifestazione ormai derelitta


----------



## Mou (12 Gennaio 2016)

Virginia Raffale per il momento comico, Madalina Ghenea per il pubblico maschile arrapato e Gabriel Garko per il pubblico femminile arrapato 
battute a parte, nomi di nessun spessore.


----------

